# (mike) the wolf fursona pleas check it out and comment :3



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 20, 2012)

Name: (Mike) 
Age:18
Sex:male
Species:Wolf
Height:6ft
Weight:15st

Appearance:
- Hair and fur:  hair long red/black fur black  white under chin and arms with a light blue tail
- Markings:neon redblue and green
- Eye color: blue
- Other features: i can make almost anyone laugh
Behavior and Personality:friendly loyal kind generous careing fun 

Skills: trust worthy great friend 
Weaknesses: scared of spiders care to much and worried i will up set friends

Likes: snow food friends and hugs!! :3
Dislikes: backstabbers liers pedophiles, rapeists stubbing my toe 
Behavior and Personality: loves to hangout with friends and chill also loves going out for walks or getting drunk 
loves hugs and messing around consider myself as leader <sometimes XD
loves metal and DnB music dislikes mc and some rap. 

History: i became heart broken not so long and am still trying to recover. just very lonley hopefully going to find that right person one day......

---
And additional stuff love guns :I dunno  why just know alot about them.... i play alot of video games and tak part in miniture wargameing and airsoft.

---

Clothing/Personal Style:i wear mostly black dark clothes but can dress bright and smartly. i almost always wear a hat and a dusty /shamargh rapped around my neck most  likely seen in a big coat
Picture: i still need one  would love someone to make me one based on my desighn.....

Goal:to make friends get into the fandom more and raise a pack one day....
Profession: hunter/guardian
Personal quote:may freindship never die and love never break
Theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlErcSMUtBU
Birthdate:02/08/1994
Star sign: leo

Favorite food: pizza
Favorite soft drink: pepsi
favorite alchol: cider
Favorite locations: snowy forest with my friends
Favorite weather:snowy cool autum day
Favorite color: black

Least liked food:tomatoes
Least liked drink:tango
Least liked location: dessert
Least liked weather: hot

Favorite person:not sure yet not tobe a fan boy but maybe ryuu :3
Least liked person: havent found one here yet
Friends: ryuu alex rider many more to make
Relations:single (very heat broken )
Enemies: you can guess....
Significant other:not sure yet
Orientation:straight (human) (roleplay) (wolf) (other person> there fursona) not into scaleys or insects.. sorry guys/girls
religion : spritual guide

reason for being on here: to find friends and learn more from everyone else.

thank you for reading my post please dont hate me....


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 21, 2012)

> DeathCoDread Favorite soft drink: pepsi



*blasphemy
*
No, I dont hate you (yet).


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 21, 2012)

ok  ?........


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 21, 2012)

Thats a BIG wolf!


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 22, 2012)

i forgot our countries have diffrent sizes XD yeh iam big but great to hug :3


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 23, 2012)

DeathCoDread (Mike) said:


> i forgot our countries have diffrent sizes XD yeh iam big but great to hug :3



I bet your a great friend IRL


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 23, 2012)

DeathCoDread (Mike) said:


> Dislikes: backstabbers liers pedophiles, rapeists stubbing my toe


----------



## NightWolf20 (Oct 23, 2012)

Trying to picture all those colors is something of a mind trip for me. May just be how my mind works (hint: it doesn't work).
I can relate to a few of thse, personally, especially the heartbrokenness (long story). I enjoyed reading that, and I most certainly do not hate you.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 23, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Trying to picture all those colors is something of a mind trip for me. May just be how my mind works (hint: it doesn't work).
> I can relate to a few of thse, personally, especially the heartbrokenness (long story). I enjoyed reading that, and I most certainly do not hate you.


 thank you :3 i think its easier to explain with a drawing XD also iam glad someone can i am just going under mass depression lately and i just want to leave and find on of my own kind in a sense.... anyway  ignore my rambleing :3    



Rheumatism said:


>


 i hate that guy with a passion ...... just saying



Ryuu said:


> I bet your a great friend IRL


 Iam i would die for my friends if it came to it... shame I just dont have that many left and iam finding harder and harder to find someone....


----------

